# The totally tasteless joke thread



## alan1

Since some people are overly sensitive to tasteless humor, keep your tasteless jokes here. 
I'll start.

What is pink, bloody, crying and sitting in the corner?
A baby with a razor blade.


----------



## alan1

It's Jesus,


----------



## RadiomanATL

MountainMan said:


> Since some people are overly sensitive to tasteless humor, keep your tasteless jokes here.
> I'll start.
> 
> What is pink, bloody, crying and sitting in the corner?
> A baby with a razor blade.



A man goes to his doctor for an annual check up.

The doctor says "I'll need you to come back tomorrow with a urine sample, a poo sample and a sperm sample".

The man replies "Right so doctor, I'll bring'em by tomorrow"

When he gets home his wife askes "Well what did he say ?"

The man replies "He needs me to bring in a pair of your underwear."


----------



## RadiomanATL

An Indian tracker is taking some pioneers through the plains in the mid-1800's. Suddenly he stops and points. "Bear have babies." He says.

One of the younger pioneers runs up and asks, "How'd you know that!?."

"I know these things," replied the Indian.

They continue their journey, and a little while later the Indian stops, points, and says, "deer tracks."

"How'd you know that!?" asks the young pioneer once again.

"I know these things."

After another hour of journeying, the Indian jumps of his horse and puts his ear to the ground. "Buffalo come."

"How'd you know that!?"

"Ear wet."


----------



## RadiomanATL

There was a young girl who lived up in the hills of Tennessee. She was about to turn sixteen, and couldn't wait to get her driver's liscense.

She had been subjected to much ribbing from her older brother, telling her that she was too dumb to get her liscense.

When the big day came around, she passed the test with flying colors.

She rushed home and asked her father if she could use the car that night so she and her friend could go in to town where all the cool kids were at.

The father said, "Sure honey, but you'll have to give me a blow-job first."

Wanting to go to town real bad, she agreed.

As she went down on her father, she suddenly jumped up an said "Dad your dick tastes like shit"

Oh yea, her father replied, "I forgot, your brother's got the car tonight."


----------



## alan1

Name three things you can't give to an African American.

A black eye, a fat lip and a job.


----------



## RadiomanATL

A little blind girl goes up to her mum and says, "Mummy, mummy, when will I be able to see?"

Her mum replies "I'll tell you what, I'll take you to the chemist and get you some special cream for your eyes and you will be able to see in the morning."

So off they went to the chemist, got the cream, and went home, all the while the little girl was getting more and more excited at the prospect of being able to see again. Once they got home, the mother put the cream on the little girls eyes, wrapped a bandage around her head, and took her to bed.

The following morning the little girl stumbled into her mums bedroom and excitedly shouted "Quick mummy, take off the bandage so that i will be able to see again."
So the mother slowly took of all the bandages, taking her time, and all the while the little girl was getting more and more excited. Once they were off the little girl said "But mummy, I still can't see."

To which the mother replied, "April fool!"


----------



## AVG-JOE

What's big and grey and comes in quarts?










Elephants.​









.


----------



## AVG-JOE

What did the lesbian vampire say to the other lesbian vampire?












"See you next month!!!"​




.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Why was Jesus not born in Arkansas?








Couldn't find 3 wise men or a virgin...​





.


----------



## rdean

One homeless guy told the other homeless guy that he found a woman up the street and they had sex all day long.  The other homeless guy asked, "Did you get some head?" and the first homeless guy said, "No, it was missing".


----------



## alan1

A Texan an Afghan and a Russian were sitting around a campfire and bragging about who can shoot a gun the best.
The Afghan got tired of the braggadocio and grabbed the vodka bottle from the Russian, tossed it in the air, and hit it with his first shot.
The Russian was not going to be outdone so he grabbed the beer bottle from the Texan, tossed it in the air and hit it with his first shot.
The Texan then grabbed the tea cup from the Afghan, tossed it in the air, shot the Afghan and the Russian, then got another beer.


----------



## AVG-JOE

MountainMan said:


> Since some people are overly sensitive to tasteless humor, keep your tasteless jokes here.
> I'll start.
> 
> What is pink, bloody, crying and sitting in the corner?
> A baby with a razor blade.



What's the difference between a truck load of babies and a truck load of bowling balls?






You can't unload the bowling balls with a pitchfork.​





.


----------



## RadiomanATL

The salesman stopped at a farmhouse one evening to ask for room and board for the night. The farmer told him there was no vacant room.
"I could let you sleep with my daughter," the farmer said, "if you promise not to bother her."
The salesman agreed. After a hearty supper, he was led to the room. He undressed in the dark, slipped into bed, and felt the farmer's daughter at his side.
The next morning he asked for his bill.
"It'll be just two dollars, since you had to share the bed," the farmer said.
"Your daughter was very cold," the salesman said.
"Yes, I know," said the farmer. "We're going to bury her today."


----------



## alan1

AVG-JOE said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since some people are overly sensitive to tasteless humor, keep your tasteless jokes here.
> I'll start.
> 
> What is pink, bloody, crying and sitting in the corner?
> A baby with a razor blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between a truck load of babies and a truck load of bowling balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't unload the bowling balls with a pitchfork.​
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Did you know that only thing more disgusting than a truckload of dead babies was being under a truckload of dead babies and trying to eat your way out.


----------



## RadiomanATL

There's a young couple in the cinema. The girl says, "I must have a piss, can I squeeze past you?"
"Why don't you squat down on the floor and do it" says the boyfriend. "You'll have to disturb all these people, besides its dark, no one will see you."
"OK" she says. She pulls her drawers down and squats on the floor. The bloke starts feeling horny at the thought of her down there, so he reaches down and makes a grab.
He feels something long and hard and says, "Urgh! Have you changed your sex?"
"No" she says "I've changed my mind... I'm having a shit instead."


----------



## RadiomanATL

A newly-wed couple wake up on the first morning of the their honeymoon in the Caribbean and decide to take a stroll down the beach.
On their way they pass a shanty house, and sitting on the front porch is an overweight woman, stark naked, legs akimbo, eating a slice of watermelon.
The husband sees this and liking the idea of his new wife exhibiting her body in public asks her whether she would do the same. The wife looks at him in disgust and refuses.
The second morning they pass the shanty house again and, sure enough, the overweight woman is sitting on the porch stark naked, legs akimbo, eating another slice of watermelon.
Not being put off be his new wife's refusal, the husband enquires of his wife, "Why don't you go over and ask that woman what it feels like to sit there naked, letting the air waft over your pussy?" The wife again refuses.
This continues each morning for two weeks until it is the last day of the honeymoon. Each morning they would pass by the woman, each morning the husband would try to persuade his new wife to copy her and each morning the wife would refuse.
However, it being the last morning the husband gives it one more try and enquires of his wife, "Why don't you go over and ask that woman what it feels like to sit there naked, letting the air waft over your pussy?"
The wife finally gives in, opens the gate of the shanty house and walks up to the overweight woman on the front porch. "What does it feel like to sit there naked, letting the air waft over your pussy?" she asks, hesitantly.
"I don't rightly know, replies the woman, "but it sure keeps the flies off of my watermelon."


----------



## alan1

My friend and I were going to my grandmothers house.
I warned him that she had a small nuisance dog that would try and hump his leg.
He assured me that he was well prepared to deal with that.
Sure enough, the little dog tried to hump his leg.
He picked the little dog up and instantly put a stop to the problem by sucking the dogs dick.


----------



## RadiomanATL

A guy stops to visit his friend who is paralyzed from the waist down. His friend says, "My feet are cold. Would you get me my sneakers for me?"

The guy goes upstairs, and there are his friend's two gorgeous daughters.

He says, "Hi, girls. Your dad sent me up here to fuck you."

The first daughter says, "That's not true."

He says, "I'll prove it."

He yells down the stairs, "Both of them?"

His friend yells back, "Of course, both of them."


----------



## RadiomanATL

These two starving bums are walking through an alley when one of them sees a dead cat. He runs over, sits down and starts to eat the cat, tearing the meat from its limbs.
He says to the other bum, "Hey, I know you're hungry, too. Why don't you eat some of this cat?"
"Hell no!" replies the second bum, "That cat's been dead for days, he's all stiff and cold and smelly!"
The first bum says, "Okay, suit yourself," and continues to eat everything, skin, muscle, guts, all but the skeleton.
A few hours later as they are walking down the street the first bum says, "Oh, I don't feel so good. I think there might have been something wrong with that cat." And just then, he pukes up a huge puddle of rotten cat flesh and guts with stomach bile mixed in, all half digested and looking like mush.
The second bum sits down next to the puddle and says, "Now you're talking! It's been months since I had a WARM meal!"


----------



## alan1

Nuns.


----------



## Si modo

Apparently, these are tasteless:
















I love my freedom to offend, if I so chose.





But, especially, I love my freedom to offend this piece of shit:






And my freedom to offend these pieces of shit:









I never want to look like this:


----------



## alan1

And then, Si Modo got all serious and stuff.......


----------



## Si modo

MountainMan said:


> And then, Si Modo got all serious and stuff.......


Eh, I'm pretty passionate about freedom of speech.  Sorry.

If I told some "Bob" jokes, would that make it better?


----------



## alan1

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then, Si Modo got all serious and stuff.......
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm pretty passionate about freedom of speech.  Sorry.
> 
> If I told some "Bob" jokes, would that make it better?
Click to expand...


Are they totally tasteless?


----------



## dilloduck

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then, Si Modo got all serious and stuff.......
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm pretty passionate about freedom of speech.  Sorry.
> 
> If I told some "Bob" jokes, would that make it better?
Click to expand...


just post the pic that you sent your "friend"


----------



## Andrew2382

whats worse then a baby in a trash can?


1 baby in 10 trash cans


----------



## Si modo

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then, Si Modo got all serious and stuff.......
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm pretty passionate about freedom of speech.  Sorry.
> 
> If I told some "Bob" jokes, would that make it better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are they totally tasteless?
Click to expand...

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in the bay?

Bob


----------



## Si modo

dilloduck said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then, Si Modo got all serious and stuff.......
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm pretty passionate about freedom of speech.  Sorry.
> 
> If I told some "Bob" jokes, would that make it better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just post the pic that you sent your "friend"
Click to expand...

I know one guy whose name is mud.


----------



## alan1

Si Modo, MountainMan, RadiomanATL and AVG-JOE were sitting in a bar.
What could be more tasteless than that?


----------



## dilloduck

MountainMan said:


> Si Modo, MountainMan, RadiomanATL and AVG-JOE were sitting in a bar.
> What could be more tasteless than that?



Schlitz ?


----------



## alan1

Si modo said:


> What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in the bay?
> 
> Bob



If he was in a hot tub his name would be Stu


----------



## Si modo

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in the bay?
> 
> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he was in a hot tub his name would be Stu
Click to expand...

Playing first base in softball is Matt.


----------



## alan1

What do you call a woman with one leg shorter than the other?
Ilene

Unless she is Asian, then you call her
Irene


----------



## alan1

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in the bay?
> 
> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he was in a hot tub his name would be Stu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playing first base in softball is Matt.
Click to expand...


Hang him on the wall and call him Art.


----------



## Si modo

MountainMan said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he was in a hot tub his name would be Stu
> 
> 
> 
> Playing first base in softball is Matt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hang him on the wall and call him Art.
Click to expand...

Set him on a podium and call him Mike.



(Man, flashbacks to grade school...LOL)


----------



## alan1

The only thing that you will eat on a pizza but not on a pussy is the crust.


----------



## Luissa

How do you know a girl from Mississippi is still a virgin?


















she can still out run her dad and brother


----------



## alan1

A black boy and  a white boy are both in the 4th grade in Mississippi, which one has the bigger dick?


The black boy does, because he's 17.


----------



## Said1

Anyone post any name that guy/girl/dog with no arms and no legs jokes, yet?


----------



## alan1

Said1 said:


> Anyone post any name that guy/girl/dog with no arms and no legs jokes, yet?



Some.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Three women were in the waiting room of a gynecologist, and each of them was knitting a sweater for their baby-to-be. The first one stopped and took a pill.
"What was that?" The others asked her.
"Oh, it was Vitamin C - I want my baby to be healthy." A few minutes later, another woman took a pill.
"What was that?" the others asked.
"Oh, it was iron - I want my baby to be big and strong."
They continued knitting. Finally the third woman took a pill.
"What was that?" the others asked her.
"It was thalidomide," she said, "I just can't get the arms right on this fucking sweater!"


----------



## alan1

What do you call a woman with no legs?
Who cares? If she can't fetch you a beer what does it matter?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Bob goes into the public restroom and sees this guy standing next to the urinal. The guy has no arms. As Bob's standing there, taking care of business, he wonders to himself how the poor wretch is going to take a leak.

Bob finishes and starts to leave when the man asks Bob to help him out. Being a kind soul, Bob says, "Ah, OK, sure, I'll help you."

The man asks, "Can you unzip my zipper?"

Bob says, "OK."

Then the man says, "Can you pull it out for me?"

Bob replies, "Uh, yeah, OK."

Bob pulls it out and it has all kinds of mold and red bumps, with hair clumps, rashes, moles, scabs, scars, and reeks something awful. Then the guy asks Bob to point it for him, and Bob points for him. Bob then shakes it, puts it back in and zips it up.

The guy tells Bob, "Thanks, man, I really appreciate it."

Bob says, "No problem, but what the hell's wrong with your penis?"

The guy pulls his arms out of his shirt and says, "I don't know, but I ain't touching it.


----------



## Said1

What happened when the man with no arms tried to masturbate?
He was stumped.


----------



## Said1

What do you call a girl with one leg shorter than the other?
Eileen


----------



## RadiomanATL

Why did Hitler really kill himself? 




He saw the gas bill.


----------



## Luissa

what do a call a guy from montana with a truck full of sheep?





a pimp


----------



## Luissa

what do you call a white guy pushing a car up a hill? white power
what do you call a black man pushing a car up a hill? black power
what do you call a mexican pushing a car up a hill?
Grand theft auto


----------



## Si modo

Who is the armless and legless guy who was in the house fire?

Bernie.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Two tramps were walking along the railroad tracks one day and one tramp said to the other, "I'm the luckiest guy in the world".

"Why is that?" said the other tramp.

"Well, I was walking down these tracks last week and I found a £20. I went into town and bought a case of wine and was drunk for three days."

The other tramp said, "That was pretty good, but I think I'm the luckiest guy in the world. I was walking down these very tracks about two weeks ago, and just up ahead was a gorgeous naked woman tied to the tracks. I untied her and took her up there in the trees and I had sex with her for two days."

"Jesus", said the first tramp. "You are the luckiest guy; did you get a blow job, too?"

"Well", the other tramp said, "No, I never found her head."


----------



## Said1

As some of you well know, my personal favs, passed down by the women in my family - 

Mommy, Mommy! There&#8217;s something in daddy&#8217;s eye!
Shut up and eat around it.

or

Mommy, mommy, can I lick the bowl?
 Shut up and flush.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Mike and Bob had just finished the first nine holes in their round of golf, and it was obvious that Mike was having an awful day.

"Gee Mike, you're just not your old self today. What's the matter?" asked Bob.

Mike, looking pretty glum, said, "I think Connie's dead."

"My God! That's terrible," said Bob, "but you said you only THINK your wife is dead. Aren't you sure?"

"Well, I just don't know" responded Mike, "the sex is still the same, but the dishes are piling up."


----------



## Si modo

How do you get a retard to kill himself?

Put a knife in his hand and ask him, "Who's special?"






Now, I need a shower.


----------



## alan1

Did you know that the only difference between a Jew and a pizza is that pizza's don't scream when you put them in the oven.


----------



## alan1

How do you tell when an Arab reaches puberty?
He takes the diaper off his ass and puts it on his head.


----------



## RadiomanATL

What's white and fourteen inches long?



Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Andrew2382

Why do women love jesus so much


He was hung like this!

(extend your arms out)


I have really truly tasteless jokes but I don't think i can post them  way to many people would get offended


----------



## RadiomanATL

A skinny little white guy goes into an elevator, looks up and sees this HUGE black guy standing next to him. The big guy sees the little guy staring at him, looks down and says, &#8220;7 feet tall, 350 pounds, 20 inch prick, 3 pound left testicle, 3 pound right testicle, Turner Brown.&#8221;

The white man faints and falls to the floor. The big guy kneels down and brings him to, shaking him. The big guy asks.. &#8220;What&#8217;s wrong with you?&#8221;

In a weak voice the little guy says, &#8220;What EXACTLY did you say to me?&#8221;

The big dude says, &#8220;I saw your curious look and figured I&#8217;d just give you the answers to the questions everyone always asks me. I&#8217;m 7 feet tall, I weigh 350 pounds, I have a 20 inch prick, my left testicle weighs 3 pounds, my right testicle weighs 3 pounds, and my name is Turner Brown.&#8221;

The small guy says, &#8220;Turner Brown!&#8230;Sweet Jesus, I thought you said, &#8220;Turn Around!!&#8221;


----------



## alan1

Definitions

Whore:  Fucks anybody in town for money.
Slut:  Fucks everybody in town.
Bitch:  Fucks everybody in town except you.


----------



## rdean

The blond asked her husband if they should give something to the mailman because he was retiring.  The husband said, "Fuck him, give him a dollar".  

The next day, when the mailman showed up, the blond grabbed him, brought him inside, screwed his brains out, brought him down to the kitchen and made him an incredible breakfast of french toast and bacon, sausage and freshly ground coffee.  

As she poured the coffee, she put a dollar under the cup and slide it toward the mailman.

The mailman was so flabbergasted, he asked what the dollar was for?

The blond said, "When I told my husband you were retiring, he said, fuck him, give him a dollar.  Breakfast was MY idea".


----------



## RadiomanATL

A Mexican, a black, and a white guy are in a bar having a drink when a good-looking girl comes up to them and says "whoever can say liver and cheese in a sentence can have me". So the white guy says"I love liver and cheese." she says "that's not good enough." The black says "I hate liver and cheese", and she says "that's not creative", and then the Mexican says "liver alone cheese mine."


----------



## L.K.Eder

MountainMan said:


> Since some people are overly sensitive to tasteless humor, keep your tasteless jokes here.
> I'll start.
> 
> What is pink, bloody, crying and sitting in the corner?
> A baby with a razor blade.



you ****!

i am offended, i alerted ACLU


----------



## alan1

Me and my buddies are sitting in a bar and this woman walks in.  She's built like a goddess, six feet tall, lean legs that rise to an amazing ass and firm 40D breasts.  
She walks up to us and says "I'll do anything you want if you can say it in 3 words".
Joe blurts out, "I wanna fuck you."
She replies, "Too many words."
Fred says "Fuck me"
She replies, "Too few words."
I look her straight in the eye and say, "Iron my shirts".


----------



## alan1

L.K.Eder said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since some people are overly sensitive to tasteless humor, keep your tasteless jokes here.
> I'll start.
> 
> What is pink, bloody, crying and sitting in the corner?
> A baby with a razor blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ****!
> 
> i am offended, i alerted ACLU
Click to expand...


I ain't skeered of the ACLU, as long as you didn't tell Care4All or del or Crimson White about this thread, I'm safe.


----------



## RadiomanATL

A guy works a new job on Thursday and Friday. On Monday he calls in and says, "I can't come in today. I'm sick."

He works the rest of the week, but the following Monday he calls in and says, "I can't come in today. I'm sick."

The boss asks the foreman about him, and the foreman says, "He's great. He does the work of two men. We need him."

So the boss calls the guy into his office, and says, "You seem to have a problem getting to work on Mondays. You're a good worker and I'd hate to fire you. What's the problem? Anything we can help you with? Drugs? Alcohol?"

The guy says, "No, I don't drink or do drugs. But my brother-in-law drinks every weekend, and then beats on my sister. So every Monday morning, I go over to make sure she's all right. She puts her head on my shoulder and cries, one thing leads to another, and the next thing you know, I'm f-----g her."

The boss says, "You f--k your sister?"

The guy says, "Hey, I told you I was sick."


----------



## L.K.Eder

Si modo said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then, Si Modo got all serious and stuff.......
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm pretty passionate about freedom of speech.  Sorry.
> 
> If I told some "Bob" jokes, would that make it better?
Click to expand...




i cannot even post enough smiling emoticons to express my pleasure of finding this gem.


----------



## L.K.Eder

MountainMan said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since some people are overly sensitive to tasteless humor, keep your tasteless jokes here.
> I'll start.
> 
> What is pink, bloody, crying and sitting in the corner?
> A baby with a razor blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ****!
> 
> i am offended, i alerted ACLU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't skeered of the ACLU, as long as you didn't tell Care4All or del or Crimson White about this thread, I'm safe.
Click to expand...


man, i am so passionate about MY freedom of speech, i might just rip your tongue out!


----------



## AVG-JOE

MountainMan said:


> Si Modo, MountainMan, RadiomanATL and AVG-JOE were sitting in a bar.
> What could be more tasteless than that?




Si Modo, MountainMan, RadiomanATL and AVG-JOE were sitting in a bar waiting to buy Charlie Bass a beer...


----------



## alan1

AVG-JOE said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Si Modo, MountainMan, RadiomanATL and AVG-JOE were sitting in a bar.
> What could be more tasteless than that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si Modo, MountainMan, RadiomanATL and AVG-JOE were sitting in a bar waiting to buy Charlie Bass a beer...
Click to expand...


We have a winner.


----------



## germanguy

A paedophile and a little girl walk at night through a forest.
The girl:"It is dark here, it is freezing and I am afraid."
The paedophile answers:"Lucky you - I will have to walk back alone."

___________

A paedophile tries to give a bar of chocolate to a little girl.
The girl says"This is not necessary, I already have a crush on you".

___________


And my persoanl favourite:



No jokes about germans and nazis. I am personally involved as my grandpa died in 
Auschwitz.
















Fell from the wathtower, roaring drunk.....
















Nah, just kidding....
















He survived it, just broke a leg....
















regards
ze germanguy

__________________________

I personally rather loose a good friend, alienate my wife or enrage someone
than leaving out a tasteless joke. Can´t help it.


----------



## germanguy

This for the ladies:

What is your hubby in acid ?


One problem solved 


And for the guys

Why men can never trust a woman ?

Would you trust anybody bleeding for days every four weeks without beeing dead ?

________________



A man goes to the doctor for his yearly check-up.

Next time the doctor says:
"Mr Miller I have bad news for you.
You have LAIDS."

"I have what ?"

"LAIDS - a new disease : half lepra - half aids. But do not worry, there is a way to treat this."

"Thank god - what are you going to do ?"

"Well, strict isolation and special food: We will put you in an isolation cell and you will get a diet of Pizza and Sole."

"Great and this will cure me ?"

"Nope, but this is the only food we can push through under the door"
____________


And now two of my favorites:

An old Rabbi in 1938 ask´s an SS - Officer to explain him why the Jews are a danger to Germany.

"You old f...g jewish bastard, for what you wanna hear that ?"

"I just love to hear how dangerous I am."

____________

Now this really happened.
In 1934 a german comedian called Werner Fink was arrested by the Gestapo, because he made some jokes about Hitler.
In their cellars he was searched and asked if he was armed.
His answer was:
"Do you think this will be necessary ?"

Well his stay was then somewhat more unpleasant.

On stage he adressed the known Gestapo - guy in the audience with:
"Can you still follow ? Or do I have to follow you afterwards ?"

Also nice:

Short before the end of the war two germans meet in the ruins of Berlin.
One asks the other: "What do you think of Hitler ?"

The other looks around and then drags the other into a quit corner.
After having ensured that nobody listenes he whispers:

"I wholeheartly support the Führer, but tell nobody"


regards
ze germanguy


----------



## germanguy

MountainMan said:


> What do you call a woman with no legs?
> Who cares? If she can't fetch you a beer what does it matter?


How to get your wife having an orgasm every time you screw her ?
Who needs to know that ?
-------
Dr - I have a knot in my left breast !

Hell - who would do that !
______

Why are woman not able to park the car ?

Because men always tell them 

>>_________________________ << 


this are 20 inches !

_______

Condom sizes available in Harlem:

Large 
Medium sized
Small
For white men
_______


regards
ze germanguy


----------



## kronos7878

*Have you ever heard of the boy who left home because he didn't like how his father was rearing him?

Well he came back because he couldn't leave his brother's behind!*


----------



## Billo_Really

alan1 said:


> Name three things you can't give to an African American.
> 
> A black eye, a fat lip and a job.


*What's the difference between a black guy and a pizza?*

_A pizza can feed a family of four!_


----------



## Billo_Really

kronos7878 said:


> *Have you ever heard of the boy who left home because he didn't like how his father was rearing him?
> 
> Well he came back because he couldn't leave his brother's behind!*


That's the Greek army motto...

_"Never leave your buddies behind!"_


----------



## Billo_Really

*Why do women fake orgasms?*

_Because they think we care!_


----------



## Billo_Really

*Why do they make aspirin white?*

_So it'll work!_


----------



## Billo_Really

*What do you get when a blonde stands on her hands?*

_A brunette with bad breath!_


----------



## Billo_Really

*What's 12 inches long and makes a woman scream in the morning?*

_Crib death!_


----------



## Billo_Really

*Why do gay guys use ribbed condoms?*

_Better traction in the mud!_


----------



## Billo_Really

*Did you hear about the new gay sitcom?*

_Leave it, it's beaver!_


----------



## Billo_Really

RadiomanATL said:


> A little blind girl goes up to her mum and says, "Mummy, mummy, when will I be able to see?"
> 
> Her mum replies "I'll tell you what, I'll take you to the chemist and get you some special cream for your eyes and you will be able to see in the morning."
> 
> So off they went to the chemist, got the cream, and went home, all the while the little girl was getting more and more excited at the prospect of being able to see again. Once they got home, the mother put the cream on the little girls eyes, wrapped a bandage around her head, and took her to bed.
> 
> The following morning the little girl stumbled into her mums bedroom and excitedly shouted "Quick mummy, take off the bandage so that i will be able to see again."
> So the mother slowly took of all the bandages, taking her time, and all the while the little girl was getting more and more excited. Once they were off the little girl said "But mummy, I still can't see."
> 
> To which the mother replied, "April fool!"


A guy goes jogging along the beach and comes across a woman with no arms or legs crying.  So he stops and asks her,_ "Why are you crying?"_  She say's, _"I've never been kissed before."  _So he picks her up, kisses her on the cheek, places her back down and continues jogging. 

On his way back, he sees her again and again she is crying.  So he stops and asks her,_ "Why are you crying now?"_  She replies,_ "I've never been fucked before."_  So he picks her up, throws her in the ocean and say's, _"Now your fucked!"_


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

that's not tasteless....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------

